# How do you do this........



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

My father was killed today in a work acccident. How do you do this.....

/Paul


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Oh Paul...... my heart is aching for you. I can't imagine how you or your family are feeling, but please know that you all will be in my thoughts and prayers.

I'm so sorry for your loss.











Hugs,

Vicky
RTF Moderator


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

That is terrible news. I will pray for you and your family. It has to be tough to lose a loved one suddenly. God be with you and your family in this time of need.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

You are living one of my worst nightmares, Paul, and I'm absolutely devastated for you. Please know that you and your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers. Words seem so inadequate...

I know so many here will do anything possible to help you out. Just say the word.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't have any answers for you. I'll be asking the same thing when the time comes for my parents. I'm sure it seems very hollow and of little value, but you have my deepest condolences. May God grant you strength and peace at this most difficult time.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh Paul! I wish there were words at a time like this. I lost my dad a few years ago. I'm so sorry brother. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh Paul, we are so very sorry to hear of your loss. No words can describe what a devastating experience you and your family must be going through. Just know that Gregg and I have you in our thoughts and prayers. If we can help in any way, you know how to reach us. 

Gregg and Arleen


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm very very sorry Paul. I lost my dad many years ago. I remember it wasn't easy and I just lived one day at a time. The shock never 100% wears off but you learn to cope.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Paul, 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

so sorry paul


----------



## john k (Jan 23, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss my prayers and thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul,

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

With sympathy,

Deb Z


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Paul-

I am so, so sorry. Having it so sudden makes it so much harder. I shouldn't try to answer the "How do you do this....", but you'll have to draw on knowing that what parents want is for their children's lives to be happy and that the sacrifices they made were worth it. You can't see it through the grief, but it will come.

Again-deepest sympathy to you and your family.

M


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. Prayers sent.

Danny


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Paul,

Having been there, I know there really are no formulas for dealing with this loss. For me there was gratitude that we had the time we had, and the faith that at some future point we'll see each other again. I hope and pray that realization can also give you comfort.

Evan


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

/Paul I am so sorry to hear that you lost your father today. Having just lost mine, I know what you are feeling. Please take comfort in the memories he left behind and please know we are all praying for the strength you will need to get thru this.

Again, I am so sorry.

Andy


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Hate to hear it. May he and all who love him know God's grace.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Paul, I am so sorry for you and your family. Only time, memories and the love he left behind can ever begin to fill the hole he has left behind.


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

If feel gutted for you paul.i lost my oldest son last november so i know how much it hurts.hang in there. so so sorry.It seems like a lot of the great people on his board are with you 100%


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Paul

My sympathy to you. May time help heal and bring only the good memories that you shared with your dad.

Paula Richard


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss Paul. 

Mike


----------



## fishn (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your dad, Paul. I don't know what you are going thru, and don't want to know what it feels like, but I can tell you I lost my 46 year old brother-in-law 2 years ago in Feb unexpectedly, and all I can say is God will carry you thru it. That's the only way we made it, and He is still carrying us today. After a while you won't cry every day, but it will still hurt, and you will still miss him, but God will still carry you. Keep the faith, and do as we do, look forward to being reunited again with your loved one some day. May God be with you and your family, as I am sure He will.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brother Paul,

My condolences and prayers go out to you, GT and the rest of your family.

Sincerely,

Chris


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Paul sorry to hear that  Wish I had some answers for you on how to cope


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Paul, I'm so sorry.

My only idea as to "how," when it happens to me, is to hope that my responsibilities will help keep me putting one foot in front of the other.

Wishing you courage and healing.

Amy Dahl


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

I am SO sorry to read this Paul. Please accept my deepest sympathy for you and your family. I don't have any magical words to help get you through the pain, but have FAITH knowing that your father is at peace and that God will take care of your family. HE is by your side, take a deep breath and remember the love. Hang on to your family, give long meaningful hugs and let your friends help you get through this.

You are in my thoughts and prayers

Kris


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

My deepest condolences and prayers to you and your family Paul . God Bless.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know you yet, but I do know your pain.
May God be with you!

Peace & Love

stan b


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss Paul. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, hang in there.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry, what a terrible thing. Prayers for you, and all your family.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Paul!!

I'm So,So, sorry!! Our deepest sympathies. Prayers sent from the Bakers!

Take care my friend!

Diane and Mike Baker


----------



## SHANNON (May 30, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. May God be with all of those involved. So sorry!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh Paul. My heart breaks for you, it truly does. 
Please know we are praying for courage, peace and healing.
God Bless You,
Becky


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Paul, I am so very sorry for your sudden loss. Your dad must have been a fine man to pass on such qualities of humor, wit and wisdom. I hope GT and the rest of your family hold you up for now until time and memories take over.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

My heartfelt sympathies are pouring out to you and your family at this time. May God give you strength to deal with all that is to come. When my Dad died last March, I found comfort in signs that I felt he sent to me. Hopefully your father will be able to reach you with his spirit and bring some comfort as the days go on.


----------



## kb27_99 (Sep 28, 2006)

Paul, my thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family. 


Kevin


----------



## Sissi (Dec 27, 2007)

I´m very sorry.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Paul,
So very sorry for you and your family's loss... Our families prayers are with you and yours..

V/R Byron Musick


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry to read of your loss, it's always tough losing your father. I hope the memories are fond. Sympathies from Cajunland.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

How tragic. What a terrible shock it must be...

I'm so sorry Paul.

Angie


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Paul, I offer my thoughts and prayers. I can't think of any thing else that would help at this trying time for you and your family...


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry Paul. Prayers sent your way.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Paul,

When you lose a parent unexpectedly it is such a shock and it takes a long time to get your mind and your heart back to some level of "normal". You have our deepest sympathy for your loss. Ann & Bob


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Paul,
I lost my father at 86 and my mother at 96. You can morn your loss or celebrate their life. It will be much easier to think of all the good things and good times and celebrate your father's life. May God hold your hand as you choose.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

I am so sorry, I do not have any words of wisdom on how to deal with this awful tragedy.
We are thinking about you and sending prayers.
Colleen


----------



## Tom Mouer (Aug 26, 2003)

You do it with the support of your family and friends. I think of the people here on this board as friends. I hope that you do also.
I am sorry to read of your loss.
My parents are gone now but they are here in my thoughts, every day.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

How do you do this? I can't say for sure but we somehow find our inner stregnth and push on even though the pain in our hearts feels unbearable. Know our thoughts are with you and we are so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss and hope you find your way through the pain and sorrow to remember him with love.


----------



## papasteve (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You asked, "How do you do this . ."

A year and a half ago I lost my sister to cancer and six weeks later lost my father in law to a tragic accident.

To cope, I tried to reflect on life, it's meaning, her purpose for being here as well as mine. It was a very, very hard time but I chose to reflect on my faith . . the reality of where she now is, and to celebrate her life and the gift she gave us all. Below are some reflective thoughts I wrote down the day after she "went home". I hope, in time, these words minister to your soul and that they, or some like them, can one day be yours as well.
I'll be praying for you and your family.

It was August 25th, 2007. We had just come back from a lovely cruise and received the word that my sister’s cancer had taken a turn . . .she was not doing well. They were talking about different courses of treatment. When I got home I called her and talked with her about some of the work a Cancer Research group that is part of the company I work for is working on. She coughed a little but other than that she was fine. We had a great conversation. She, as usual, was being her cheerful self. A few days later she was in the hospital and we were hearing the word, “days”. I think most of us were surprised. We were not ready for it . . .not this quick.

I had to be in Houston for work last week so I went up to the hospital Tuesday night and spent some time with her. When I was told of her imminent move to hospice and how things would soon progress I went home and got my wife and quickly returned to Houston.This last Thursday, Friday, and Saturday, we spent much of our time at the Hospice House. This was our time to say goodbye. I’m glad we did not wait for the weekend. By the time we had to leave on Saturday she was slipping in and out of consciousness. 

My precious time with my sister here in her last days on this side was spent mostly in worshiping with her. I would play songs off of my laptop computer, set it next to her bed, hold her hand, and enter into God’s presence. Some songs we would listen to together and some I would listen while she slept. Sometimes I thought she was sleeping but I would see her foot tapping in the bed, keeping time with the music or she would just simply look over at me and say, “I like this one”. I chose to spend my time with her in this way because I wanted to feel the comfort of God’s presence . . .to be reminded of His faithfulness. And I thought, “When we first meet again in Heaven, why not just pick up where we left off?”

I said my goodbyes on Saturday afternoon, September 8th. When my wife and I said goodbye I began to cry. This woke my sister up and was very upsetting for her. I feel so bad that I was the cause for her to have one of her breathing episodes. As she gasped for a breath she would breath out saying “I love you” and the next breath, “It’s okay” over and over again until I could quit crying and focus on calming her down.

I reflected on this for most of my long drive back to San Antonio. At first I wondered at the courage she showed. But then I realized it was simply more of what we had seen all along. She was simply concerned for me and putting my needs before her own.

I’m an optimist but for most of my adult life I always thought that Donna was too much of an optimist. Only now, as the many, many lives she has touched are beginning to come together do I begin to see that this is what defined much of my sister. This is what will be my sister’s legacy. She saw the best in everything, she loved and laughed and always saw the best in everything and everybody . . .things I could not always see. This was a gift God gave her and she used it faithfully and in turn her very self became a gift to us all.

Donna said goodbye to us all sometime during the early morning hours of Monday, September 10th. 

Now I will mourn for myself and with my family. I will miss my sister, her laugh, her never-ending hope, and her love. But for Donna I will rejoice! For she has seen Him and so she is now like Him, because she has seen Him as He is.

I love you Donna,Your little brother, Steve.

I Corinthians 2:9 ”No eye has seen,
no ear has heard,
no mind has conceived
what God has prepared for those who love him


----------



## brown dog (May 22, 2008)

so sorry to hear of your loss ,brown dog wishes your family prayes and confert ,your father would be proad as from the short time i no you he has raised a fine son ,hang in there .


----------



## ylwlabs047 (Sep 5, 2008)

"When the joys are still remembered
But the sorrow has quietly gone.
There will always be a special place
In the heart --- where love lives on".

It will take time to get to that place, but there are a lot of sage words and wisdom posted here. Celebrating his life . . . putting one foot in front of the other . . . letting the Lord carry you. I hope that our many thoughts and prayers are of some comfort to you at this very difficult time.

My deepest sympathy.

Lynn Spielman


----------



## Danno (May 11, 2006)

Prayers sent for you and yours.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Paul: 
I am very sorry to hear of your sudden loss. Driving home after my dad's funeral was one of the hardest things I have ever done. Prayers sent for you and your family. 

Mark


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul,
thoughts and prayers from Virginia to you and your family. I don't have any words of wisdom as everyone handles their grief differently. Don't forget a favorite dog is always willing to lend a sympathetic ear and you can always tell people you're about to sneeze when your eyes water. 
Hang in there buddy.
Julie R.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Will keep you and yours in our prayers.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Paul, I'm so sorry for your loss. Thought and prayers are sent to you and your family


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Paul, I am very sorry for your loss. Bud


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Paul,

So sorry to read this! My prayers are with you and your family.

Mike


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Paul, Sorry for your loss, Prayers for your family.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Ken Archer said:


> Paul,
> I lost my father at 86 and my mother at 96. You can morn your loss or celebrate their life. It will be much easier to think of all the good things and good times and celebrate your father's life. May God hold your hand as you choose.


I like Ken's answer... 

I'm so sorry and shocked to hear about your dad, Paul. It will probably take a while for your head to clear and try to understand what just happened, so suddenly. 

It's hard right now, I can imagine. But when you can... laugh about the good times, share the funny anecdotes, celebrate the incredible things your dad brought to your life... Cry whenever you want, punch something inanimate, scream at the top of your lungs... Those things help too.

I will keep you, your family and those close to your dad in my thoughts and prayers. As you know, everyone at RTF is here for you and I hope that the support you receive here is as helpful as it was for me...

Sincerely,
Kristie


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Paul, Reach deep where the good stuff is!!! Time helps. Realizing/dealing with your feelings will be very important. Confide in ones you trust. I wish you and your family well. Harry


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Sorry for your loss /paul.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Paul,

So sorry for your loss....prayers from CO.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Paul

I have no magical words or actions but you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in and hang on.

KC


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

Paul,

I am sorry for your loss. Losing a parent is a difficult thing. Take time to reflect on the many good memories.
________
weed vaporizer


----------



## brlcon1 (Apr 24, 2006)

How do you do this? One day at a time Paul . Very sorry you have to go through this !
My sincerest condolences to you and yours ! 

Bruce Lyster


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

Paul,

i'm really sorry to hear of your loss. the fact that it was the result of an accident makes it especially difficult because there was no time to prepare yourself for it.

you'll have to find your own way through this as i did when each of my parents passed away. it's tough. it's been years and i still find myself thinking about calling to tell them about something or other.

eventually, the grief will recede and the memories will sustain you and warm your heart. 

my deepest condolences to you and your family.-Paul


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't answer your question but I am so sorry for your loss. I do know when I lost my grandpa that what Kristie said really helped me. Get mad, cry, laugh. The day of his funeral we buried him in a snow storm. I believe that was his doing! Always the jokester! My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Fowl Play WA (Sep 16, 2008)

Paul, in January my uncle passed, and he was my 2nd father. The only way we made it through was to think of the good times we had with him. I am so sorry for your loss. It isn't easy to get through, especially when it is so sudden. Prayers for you, your family and your father. 

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Paul,

Wishing you strength and peace during this difficult time.

Mark


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Paul- 
I lost Dad March 11, 2007 to a sudden heart attack. I was talking with him on the phone about what day they were ending their wintering in Arizona. He was 62. 

I can tell you it was the worst and most difficult experience I have ever had. Embrance your family and those close to you. They need you as much or more than you need them right now. 

As I sit here thinking about what you are feeling I am having a hard time finishing this note. Take care- Paul


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Paul there is no easy way to deal with it you just go on. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

papasteve said:


> I Corinthians 2:9
> 
> "No eye has seen,
> no ear has heard,
> ...



My father passed away in 2000, anyway this quote made me hear his voice again, telling me that we (as humans) have it all wrong, we celebrate the birth of a child, and morn the death of a loved one.... When we should be celebrate the passing of loved ones from this place to something far greater..(As said in this quote above)..and we should be worried and concerned for those born into this world... 

Anyway, seems loved one's are always around, reminding us of those cherished moments, things will get better over time......


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

OMG.So sorry for your loss Paul.Sincerest condolences to you and your family.


Bryan McCulloch.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Prayers...


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Paul,

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

We all are sending a 'group hug'.....

Juli


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

Paul,

I lost my 53 y/o father to cancer on Nov 7th of last year. I wish I had the answers for you brother but I struggle through every day.

Prayers up for you and yours

Zack


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

My heart goes out to you, Paul. Losing your father is just very, very hard and you will ache for a long time. Eventually, you will be able to remember him and a smile will cross your face. Though you will still miss him dearly, you will realize that a part of him will always live on in you.

I lost my father to lung cancer over fifteen years ago, and I still miss him. I hated that he didn't get to see me graduate from vet school or walk me down the aisle. But I smile every time I think about him, and I can see him right now playing golf, telling a joke, laughing, drinking a beer. I can picture every detail of his face, his hair, his overbite, the way he smelled. I love to think of the day we visited friends that owned a chimpanzee and it sat on his lap and took his cigarette out of his mouth and started smoking it. I love to talk about him, but I do still miss him.

Take care,
Kathryn


----------



## PridezionLabs (Mar 8, 2009)

Our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

/Paul, so sorry to hear of this tragic accident.

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

One day at a time brother...

Rick Curtis


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

Very sorry Paul, I can't imagine your pain. My prayers go out to you and your family.

Bud


----------



## MaxxDecoy (Feb 19, 2009)

Been there. I wish there was some magic wisdom. The feeling never really goes away, you just get used to it. Cling to family and you'll find your way. My deepest sympathies and prayers.

David


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Keeping you and your family in my prayers. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

I went through this with my Dad 8 years ago, all I can say is you grieve like you never have before, you get numb, you get angry, you feel like a part of you is gone. And that is as it should be for someone as important as our Dad. My prayers and deepest sympathies go out to you.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Paul--

I'm so sorry for your loss. There are no words to express how hard it is to go through the loss of someone you love. 

I'll keep you and your family in our prayers.

take care


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

Paul, I lost mine in 99 to CHF after a bout with flu, he was 49. I know the shock of a sudden loss, it'll get worse before it gets better...10 years later and I still miss him dearly, there's times I see reminders of him in my kids who he never got to see. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Alison


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Sorry for your loss Paul, hang in there.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Thank you all for you message and calls. GT and I appreciate it very much.

Suddenly this post became the only post I ever made that meant anything...

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showpost.php?p=355694&postcount=4


/Paul


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Amen to that Paul. You and your dad must have had a very special relationship. The family here on RTF is good, but our real blessings are the family we hold dear to our hearts.

You and your family will be in my prayers. God Bless.

Juli


----------



## coopersmom08 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you and your family's loss. I would never presume to tell you how to get through this tragedy, but I will tell you that I have been there and understand what you are going through. Somehow I made it through and so will you. It truly just takes time. And even as difficult as it is, you have to let yourself experience the grief... My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Very sorry to hear it Paul. My condolensces.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Brother Paul, i am very sorry to read this. I lost my dad when i was 7yrs old, at the time all i knew to do was cry and ask why it had to happen. As an adult today, i would probably still do the same thing. But Ken's answer of celebrating his life is the best answer.

I am so sorry for your loss. Our prayers go out to you and your family.

Shayne


----------



## pmw (Feb 6, 2003)

Paul - that is dreadful - so sorry for you and your family. Keep strong. Prue


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I cant imagine. Prayers sent for you and your family.

Chris


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

I am truly very sorry for your loss. Prayers - you are in mine.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. Memories are how you go on.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Paul,

My deepest condolences to you and your family. I can't begin to tell you how to get through this one. 

I lost my Dad in the middle of the night to a cerebral hemorage when I was eight years old. He was there to tuck me in at night and gone in the morning. I never saw him again.

The one thing you have to help you is the years of wonderful memories of your life with him. Try to treasure and focus on those. 

Losing a loved one is never easy. My prayers are with you,

Diane


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

I lost both my parents suddenly, 34 years apart. All I can say is take it one day at a time. That is the best you can do. 

You have my deepest sympathies.

lesa c


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

/Paul

So sorry to hear of your loss. May all the good memories get you through this difficult time.

Jean


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Thank you Jack. This week my dad and I are Blacktail hunting everyday together to end our 33rd season hunting together. Dad started taking me when I was 6 years old and we haven't missed a season together. Tonight, right at dark we jumped one of the largest 4 point bucks (10 point for you eastern people who can't divide by 2 and minus the eyeguards) we've ever seen. He was huge. Even though we didn't get him, there is nothing like standing their with dad watching something that awesome in the wild. Dad turned and looked at me and said "you know, there's a good chance no human has ever seen that buck, and we got to see it together." how cool is that....
> 
> 
> /Paul


The memories you and your Dad made over those 33 seasons will become what you need to help you over the next days, months, years.

Reading your post, I imagined just how cool it was for you and your Dad to experience that sighting together. 

That is cool.


Vicky
RTF Moderator


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers for all who loved him.

Norene S.


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Please accept my deepest sympathies, Paul. I lost my Dad when he was only 52. There are never words that are adequate at a time like this, especially when death comes far too early and unexpectedly. Please take comfort in knowing that you have the thoughts and prayers and support of your RTF friends.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Paul,

Please accept my sincere condolance for you and the rest of the family and his friends . 
I can only imagine how sad you all are in the face of such an enormous loss.
Please know that my thoughts are with you in this very difficult time.

John


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss, I lost my nephew and my father very suddenly 2 mos. apart. And a brother in law just two weeks ago after 4 days of illness at the age of 46. How you get through is one foot in front of the other, one day at a time. Look to the ones you love who need you, that are left here to deal with it too! Only time heals the hole left in your heart.

Prayers of strength and peace to you.

Earlene


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh my word! That is awful! I am so sorry to hear about this. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Paul
I don;t have an answer, but I am so very sorry for your families loss. Prayers sent your way


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

Paul,

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. As everyone has said, you can only take it one day at a time. Eventually, the pain fades and the great memories remain.

Hang in there my friend.

Ron


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Paul,
I am so sorry. I wish we had a recipe, but everyone has said it well, you just keep going. A wise person told me that the pain fades, but the memories stay strong, and they were so correct.
I did not take it a day at a time, but rather felt like getting through every minute, then hour, then day was good. I was young, but they had a hell of a party at my Dad's funeral. Truly celebrated his life.
My Mom has told me for years that although she does not want to die now, she would go with the comfort of knowing she had raised good children, and had accomplished a lot of what she wanted to, and felt she has lived a great life. I am sure your Dad felt the same way, given what he said to you while hunting.
God's Peace, 
Demi


----------



## Vickie Lamb (Jan 6, 2003)

Paul,

I am so very sorry for your loss. I read that blacktail story and it tore me up as it brings to mind some memories I've shared with my dad...he's still here and therefore I can only imagine what you must be going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Godspeed to your dad.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Paul,
I'm really sorry to hear of the loss of your father. May God be with you and yours.
Steve


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

We're very sorry to hear of your sudden loss. You'll be inour thoughts and prayers.

Hugh & Melissa


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Thank you all for you message and calls. GT and I appreciate it very much.
> 
> Suddenly this post became the only post I ever made that meant anything...
> 
> ...


 
I read your first post and was speechless, now I read this post and was inspired! What a wonderful, beautiful memory Paul! Live in those moments to get you through and cherish them!!

"Blessed are those who mourn, for they will be comforted." Matthew 5:4

Paul, you and your family are in my prayers. 
Big Hugs,
Karen


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

I am so sorry to read about the unexpected loss of your father. I'm sure you and your family are in shock and feeling terrible grief. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

Paul 
Sorry for the loss of your Dad
There aren't many words people can say that make this better
Only Time or God can heal a broken heart 

In times like this I would often read some of the inspired words In the book of Thessalonians . And they seemed to have brought me some meaningful comfort and help ease the sting.

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers 

Pete


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

Paul,

I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my prayers. I lost my father suddenly when he was 52 and lost my mother 4 years later when she was 53.

The special memories that you must have will help to ease your pain in time. Treasure them and he will always be with you.

Janet


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Thank you all for you message and calls. GT and I appreciate it very much.
> 
> Suddenly this post became the only post I ever made that meant anything...
> 
> ...


After reading the post about the deer, I am more and more convinced that you will feel your father's presence when ever you need to have him close to you. You are connected by a special bond and that will give you strength in the coming days and weeks.

There is what happened to me last year:

03-20-2008, 10:36 AM #1 
Lady Duck Hunter 




Join Date: Jan 2003
Location: half way between Cat Springs and Raccoon Bend - Texas
Posts: 1,434 Do you believe in Signs? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I believe in signs.

My father is in the end stages of Alzheimers now. He went into Hospice care yesterday. They have estimated that he has 2-3 weeks. 

Daddy always loved birds. I remember him pointing them out to me when we walked in the woods when I was little. He enjoyed collecting Hummel Bird Figurines and I found myself scouring estate sales and antique stores in search of them for his birthday, etc.... because I knew they would bring a smile to his face.

For his birthday after he entered his first assisted living facility, I wanted to find him something with birds on it. I searched high and low and finally found a plaster wall hanging with several birds in relief on it. When he opened it, he immediately touched the cardinal. Today as I walked into the living room I heard a noise at the window. There was a cardinal sitting in the top branches of my over grown sheffelera. The bird was tapping on the window as if to get my attention. 

The next few weeks will be very hard I know but I believe that the bird is a sign that soon Daddy will be free.
__________________
The Lady 

Daddy died almost exactly a week after I saw that cardinal. I have seen cardinals flitting about many times the farm that used to be so important to my dad and each time I do I feel close to Daddy and get a little smile on my face a a sweet tear in my eye. I like to think he is looking in on me.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Thank you all for you message and calls. GT and I appreciate it very much.
> 
> Suddenly this post became the only post I ever made that meant anything...
> 
> ...


I remember that post Paul…sorry for the loss of your father and you are in my prayers brother.

Let us know if you need anything Paul


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Paul,

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Larry Thompson (Oct 3, 2007)

There are no words Paul ... my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family
Fred and Tammy


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> My father was killed today in a work acccident. How do you do this.....
> 
> /Paul


You take care of business. Dealing with what needs to be done, the whole time you remember the good times, Dove hunting limits from past, first Deer hunt, projects the two of you took on and concurred, and anything else that comes to mind. Then someday... you go to a quit spot the two of you had, that river crossing that always produced deer or the favorite stump you sat on and shot squirrels and come to an understanding. Life will go on and time will make it easier and at the same time "it's" not the same. Been there, done that sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

For me, after all the formalities, it was time to finally look back and take to heart all the subtle lessons about life, relationship, and caring about others....sort of realized someone felt like I had all the tools I needed. God Bless, and sorry for your loss.


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

So very sorry for your loss Paul. 
In time I hope we get to hear more memories of your father.


Pete


----------



## Sunshine-WI (Feb 9, 2009)

Paul,, so sorry for your loss....I lost my Dad almost 2 years ago...he was my Father, best friend, mentor and used to be by boss.....I still miss him every day....


----------



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

Paul -
I wished I lived close enough to my dad to be able to hunt with him every year. Cherish those memories but know that your hunts with him each year won't stop. I know he'll be there by your side and will be jumping many more deer with you!

Prayers from MN for you and yours.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

My dear RTF buddy...I am so very sorry.

UB


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

So Sorry Paul. 
I lost my dad when I was 21, took a few years of growing up and then started realizing every thing that he taught me. Funny now at 47 that I am doing all the things that he loved to do, hunting , fishing , dogs. 
He is in me, as yours is in you..
God Bless 
Bridget


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

What a wonderful person he must've been.......while I've never met you, I suspect you are a lot like him. Thanks for making me laugh.....he taught you well!
Jay


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. Losing a parent is a tough thing.

How do you do it? In the beginning, you just get by. Then you work through it. Hang in there.

Carol


----------



## Kevin Sheeler (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry about you loss. If you need anyhing let me know, we will pray for all of your family.


----------



## kindakinky (Dec 11, 2008)

/Paul: Sorry for your loss.

Nothing I can say except I guess love and sorrow are like a river. Love carves the channels deep and then sorrow floods in. As long as you hold your dad in your heart, he lives--maybe not in this place but another place.

Maybe that big buck is running along a river bank somewhere and your dad is there marking his every move.

Janean Marti


----------



## quint (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Skybuster (May 5, 2008)

Very sorry,brother. Prayers from Houston.


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 26, 2007)

OMG /Paul! My prayers are out to you and your family! My heart aches for you and your family in this time of great personal loss. I pray that the Lord will comfort you in this time of loss.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Oh my goodness..... The post that you brought forward shows, already, that you are cherishing the wonderful relationship that you had with your Dad. 

That is so special....many do not have such a memory of a parent, so hang on to that. Nothing can take that away ..

My Most Sincere Sympathy and Condolences....

Judy


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> My father was killed today in a work acccident. How do you do this.....
> 
> /Paul


One day at a time. Eventually the numbness and the shock goes away. The bad part about loosing someone in an accident is that you don't get the chance to say goodbye. But, in your case, the closeness to your dad was evident. So, he knows how much you love him. Having lost both my parents when they were way too young, I can only tell you that there have been times in my life when I have felt their prescence around me. Your father must have been a special man for God to want him back so soon... 

My prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Prayers and condolences on your untimely loss /Paul.

Mark


----------



## bmvbrfd (Jan 3, 2009)

My family will be praying for you.


----------



## MBH (Jul 28, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. I lost my father two years ago, which was way too soon. It never gets easier, but the moments of pain come less frequently with time. And, you even begin to laugh at funny memories instead of always wanting to cry.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

Sudden unexpected death. I am so sorry to read of your fathers passing. 

In time you will remember all the wonderful times. You will treasure every memory. You will laugh and cry as you speak his name, with pride.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Paul, I am so very sorry....wish I had words that would help, but it just takes time. You've got so many wonderful memories to hold close, and those will help carry you through this tragic time. Part of him lives on in you, and that honors his life as well.


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

Paul my thoghts are with you
My son died a few months ago unexpectly-the numbnes has lessened. I keep a journal and make notes to cherish the memories.
Love never dies!
John


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Depend on family and friends to help you through these times.

Tim


----------



## Rhenee Fadling (May 23, 2008)

Paul:
My deepest sympathies to you. I lost both of my parents less than a year ago, my mom very unexpectedly and my father less than three months after my mom from a broken heart, I'm convinced it does happen, and alzheimers. Not a day goes by I don't miss them and appreciate all the gifts they gave me to make the person I am and trying to carry on as I know they would of wanted me to.

Be kind to yourself, tears flow at times when you least expect it (or want them too) and over things that you never thought would bring tears.

Thinking of you - Rhenee Fadling


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I want to thank folks for the thoughts, prayers, calls, emails all week long. This has been without a doubt the hardest week of my life and the support has been overwhelming. I got enough email to keep me reading for a month from the RTF family, its just unbelievable. The community support is amazing. The local newspaper ran two stories on the incident, the first one Wednesday was before they interviewed me and of course the company he worked for won't comment. The second one was in respones to an email I sent to the writer and she wrote the second one after our discussion. I post these links to share the great thoughts that so many have posted in response to the two articles in honor of my father. Thank you for helping me through this, always know that I appreciate what the "family" has done for me this week...

/Paul

Wednesday
http://www.registerguard.com/csp/cms/sites/web/news/cityregion/9374940-41/story.csp


Thursday
http://www.registerguard.com/csp/cms/sites/web/news/cityregion/9485214-41/story.csp


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Paul,

Good for you for setting the record straight. To be honest, when you first mentioned work accident, I was thinking logging..because of logging being an integral part of the economy there and also that it is an extremely dangerous occupation. 

Sounds like your father was truly a wonderful asset to the community - He probably picked up trash for my relatives a time or two (seriously)....

Regardless, the loss of your father in such a way is _extremely_ tragic. I am very very sorry that you and your family have to go through this. It breaks my heart to even think about it, I can't begin to imagine what it is doing to yours.

God Bless,
Juli


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Paul, I am sorry for your loss. Please be thankful for all the days you shared those memories will be your greatest treasures. Love doesnt ever fade. 

Kitlyn


----------

